# Needing a kayak or a fishing trip!



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey I'm Jacob and I'm 14.and I love to fish . I go everyday. I was just asking if anyone wanted to help me out.. On getting me a kayak. I just really really been wanting one for the last couple years and can't seem to get money to get one. I WILL WORK for it and/or give 50-100 dollars ! And if not get me one just take me fishing anywhere anytime or let me borrow their kayak. I really love fishing and am never able to catch anything onshore where I live or go fishing at all. Please if anyone wants to help me out . Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm desperate. It would be so much help.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

It would mean so much to me as well!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

since you are 14 and probably need help with transportation, might be a good idea to give a location.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Gulf breeze. I also put it down in the "about me" part of the profile


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

So you want a kayak for offshore fishing or just for the bay? I could understand the bay, but I could not see a 14 year old going out into the gulf. The gulf is very dangerous, unforgiving...and many don't have enough respect for it until it's too late. 

I appreciate that you are willing to work for it, and I might take you up on the offer if it were better timing, but I would recommend you work on techniques first to land some fish from shore/piers. Being on the water...on a small tiny kayak just makes it that much more difficult to learn. 

I don't mean to be negative...but I think it would be wise to think about safety precautions and learning the ropes first bud. Hang in there....we all have bad days...and some bad days that last for months


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah just for the bay and the sound ! I go out in the gulf on the boat with my step dad its beautiful out there! I 100% agree on it being dangerous especially for a kayak ! Heck its dangerous on a actual boat,and I had a kayak about a year ago until it got stolen, and just could afford or come up with the money to get one, and yes I will, I got up at 6 this morning and the water(sound) was amazing I walked over into the weeds and got a red, but this morning was a mullet day, they were every where! And that would be great if you could help me out , its just hard sometimes fishing where I am, you gotta wake way out if you wanna even get a bite,


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Couldn't get the money I meant


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

They have an inflatable one at TJ Maxx for around $100 new. Would be easy to carry down to the water, then pump up and head out in.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you!^


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Jacobpreston said:


> Thank you!^


If you are interested in it, I can tell you which TJ max, so you can go look at it. It's still new in the box. I thought about snagging it up, but have no need for it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

saw this and thought of you


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

How dare you ask for a kayak in the pier and bridges section. Pier rats are probably trying to throw a snatch hook through the computer.


Oh, stay away from inflatables


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jacobpreston said:


> Oh.


I was joking.

But, get a sit on top kayak. Do no buy a sit in or an inflatable.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yep sit on wont sink(self bailing). Sit in and inflatable will. Don't want that in the gulf


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I hear a lot bad reviews on inflatable


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Stop looking for a handout get up off your butt and goto work save your money. both my sons bought there own jon boats with motors cutting grass pulling weeds and other odd jobs dang they even picked up dog poo. This is America


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw a 10 ft sit on top yak on CL today for 200 bucks. Be a good start for ya.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This post is getting good.
I wish my son was as go getter as this kid is.
Good luck...Also, don't they make locks for Kayaks? They seem to be stolen a lot.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

WhyMe said:


> This post is getting good.
> I wish my son was as go getter as this kid is.
> Good luck...Also, don't they make locks for Kayaks? They seem to be stolen a lot.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


Thanks!


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Offer still stands lol


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## Sarghah (Jul 31, 2014)

It would be so much help.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

^???


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

How many lawns are you mowing now? Walking dogs? Pulling weeds? It's been a month since you first started posting for someone to give you a kayak and you've gotten some good advice from people. Was just curious if you had taken any of it to heart. Have seen your same post word for word popping up on several different threads and couldn't imagine not getting that $50 or $100 bumped up at all. And since this thread is about a kayak, you should probably keep it in the kayaking section.
Also, instead of continuing to ask for the handout, you could post how much you have saved up so far, and once you get to a number that someone is willing to work with, they can contact you.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

go down to the docks and offer up to help clean fish and boats. maybe you can make a few bucks that way.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been trying to strongman. And thanks low profile I'll try!


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

It would mean so much to me as well!


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Alright


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

hey man keep looking on craigslist and mowing lawns i got my first kayak for 300 bucks off of craigslist.. If it was not so late in the season already i would offer to let you mow my lawn.. either way good luck man. 

btw, good job on actually trying to work for one or offering a lot of kids these days dont do that any more.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=kayak&sort=rel


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Jacobpreston said:


> I've been trying to strongman. And thanks low profile I'll try!


Don't TRY son. Do the damn thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Hahah alright I will


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm glad the kid is on here looking for fishing gear and not Xbox gear. Good on ya!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I'm glad the kid is on here looking for fishing gear and not Xbox gear. Good on ya!


I am too. I gave up my video games 2 years ago when I was his age and haven't looked back since. It's more fun to me to go out and fish, than to sit inside staring at a screen all day. Finding friends that have that same interest makes it that much easier.


----------

